# driving licence translation



## Lanason

does anyone know where I can get a translation of my Egyptian driving licence


----------



## Whiskey96

Be interesting to know why you want a translation.......
My Egyptian licence is valid for 10 years.... 5 more to go.....
As far as I know, it says that I have a full licence, and am a furrrigner...


----------



## Lanason

when i go back to uk I will hire a car - but as a uk resident i need photocard and paper copy - paper copy in in uk house not at airport
but as foreign resident - foreign driving licence is ok as long as it has a translation !!!!!!


----------



## SHendra

Lanason said:


> when i go back to uk I will hire a car - but as a uk resident i need photocard and paper copy - paper copy in in uk house not at airport
> but as foreign resident - foreign driving licence is ok as long as it has a translation !!!!!!


Different documents I know but I had to have somethings translated for my lad passport AND for his birth certifcate. Our Embassy has a listing of translaters they recommend here in Egypt. Alex's and Cairo. Translators list

Not sure if that helps but it will come stamped etc.


----------



## PoleDancer

Lanason. Maybe I'm missing something here, but is what you need perhaps an International Driving Permit? That's basically a multi-language translation of your driving licence.

The Ministry site suggests these are issued by The Egyptian Cars Club.

Edit. Whilst 'Yahoo Answers' is normally a route only to idiot anwers contributed by semi-literate twelve-year-olds, the answers here  and here sound plausible.


----------



## marenostrum

Lanason said:


> when i go back to uk I will hire a car - but as a uk resident i need photocard and paper copy - paper copy in in uk house not at airport
> but as foreign resident - foreign driving licence is ok as long as it has a translation !!!!!!


if you still have your uk licence why do you need a permit?

so long as you have not told the dvla  that you are abroad you will not have an issue. All they want is a uk address on their system.


----------



## Lanason

i need the paper copy as well - which is in my house in the UK:wacko:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egyptian driving licences should not be recognised anywhere else in the world.

My doctor told me a story about another doctor who was driving on the autoban in Germany and he justmissed the turn off and so like a good Egyptian driver he just reversed down the autoban to the slip road and then drove on to it only to be arrested and sent for a menatl heath evalution as the german police told him only a crazy man would reverse down the autoban.


----------



## MaidenScotland

To hire a car in the UK using a British driving licence requires that you show your paper licence as well as the plastic card one. Crazy


----------



## marenostrum

Lanason said:


> i need the paper copy as well - which is in my house in the UK:wacko:


you can exchange the old paper type for the new card licence. Can you get someone to fetch it for you and send to dvla on your behalf?


----------



## MaidenScotland

I think Adrian is saying he has his plastic id driving licence here in Cairo but he wants to hire a car when he arrives at his UK airport.. he needs the paper licence as well to hire a car, you cannot hire a car on a plastic id type licence.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> I think Adrian is saying he has his plastic id driving licence here in Cairo but he wants to hire a car when he arrives at his UK airport.. he needs the paper licence as well to hire a car, you cannot hire a car on a plastic id type licence.


They might still give him a car.

It depends how careful the clerk at the hire desk is.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> They might still give him a car.
> 
> It depends how careful the clerk at the hire desk is.





well you cannot turn up at an airport with all your luggage and family and hope the clerk is not dilliegent in his/her work

I have just recently hired a car from a company I have used for many years and as I had changed my licence I had to produce the id type licence plus the paper one..


----------



## Lanason

My smart wife just had a good idea 

Get my daughter to post the paper copy to the Hire Company or the Hotel at the Airport, a few days before..... may work . . . but will they loose it???:focus:


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> My smart wife just had a good idea
> 
> Get my daughter to post the paper copy to the Hire Company or the Hotel at the Airport, a few days before..... may work . . . but will they loose it???:focus:


would it not be wiser to courier it to you here in Cairo? just saying


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> would it not be wiser to courier it to you here in Cairo? just saying


100 times more expensive and 50% less likely to arrive 

i have asked if a photocopy will do


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> well you cannot turn up at an airport with all your luggage and family and hope the clerk is not dilliegent in his/her work
> .


In fact it's a sign you've been in Egypt too long when you assume that you can turn up anywhere without the correct paperwork! Or that baksheesh might solve the problem...


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> 100 times more expensive and 50% less likely to arrive
> 
> i have asked if a photocopy will do


expensive yes, but I've not had trouble with anything sent by courier (fingers crossed)


----------



## Sam

Lanason said:


> when i go back to uk I will hire a car - but as a uk resident i need photocard and paper copy - paper copy in in uk house not at airport
> but as foreign resident - foreign driving licence is ok as long as it has a translation !!!!!!


Don't worry. First time I went back to UK I hired a car with the photocard only. All they do is phone the DVLA from their office, the DVLA then ask you a few questions, to confirm your identity, and then the car is yours


----------



## Lanason

Sam said:


> Don't worry. First time I went back to UK I hired a car with the photocard only. All they do is phone the DVLA from their office, the DVLA then ask you a few questions, to confirm your identity, and then the car is yours


Already had that conversation - but we arrive back on a Sunday and DVLA are closed :Cry:

Hire company wont allow a photocopy either


----------



## dokki

*International Egyptian Licence/Permit*

I need to get this done as well - unfortunately the link originally given by Pole dancer doesn't seem to be working at the moment. Does anyone have up to date info for this?

http://www.moiegypt.gov.eg/English/Departments+Sites/Traffic/Services/InternationalDrivingLicense/


----------

